
What's your exit strategy? We don't have one - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/exit-strategy/
======
ocdtrekkie
Honestly, I am at the point I have little interest in being a customer of
someone with an exit strategy. I've had enough services I used get acquihired
into oblivion that if I don't see a long-term business path for the company,
I'm never going to even try them out.

